# ماهي الطريقة المثلى لشحن 12 بطاريات ابو 100 امبير



## asdfornet (23 مارس 2012)

احبتي مهندسي هذا المنتدى العملاق
السلام عليكم جميعاً ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

كما هو واضح من السؤال 
لدينا 12 بطارية ابو مئة امبير مربوطة مع بعضهاعلى التوازي ونريد ان نشحنها من خلال الكهرباء العمومية في ضرف 6 ساعات فقط من كل يوم بحيث تكون جاهزة مباشرة جميعها بعد هذة المدة المحددة لحاجتنا لتفريغ شحنتها كاملة في خلال يوم عمل واحد ثم اعادة شحنها لليوم التالي بنفس المدة المحددة سلفاً.. وهكذا دواليك..

نرجو منكم اعطائنا الطريقة المثلى لطريقة الشحن السليمة المناسبة ليتسنا لنا شراء العتاد االمناسب الازم للقيام بهذا العمل بالكيفية المطلوبة
ومشكورين مقدماً​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مارس 2012)

أخى
مجموعها = 12×100 = 1200 أمبير ساعة
لشحنها فى سته ساعات ستحتاج 1200 ÷ 6 = 200 أى تيار أكبر من 200 أمبير 
من الصعب الحصول على 12 فولت 250 أمبير وهذا 3000 وات و للشحن سيكون المحول مثلا 15 فولت أى 15 × 250 = 4كيلو وات
لو تستطيع الحصول على محول كهذا فالدايودات موجودة يمكنك استخدام محول 3 فاز مثلا


----------



## asdfornet (23 مارس 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> مجموعها = 12×100 = 1200 أمبير ساعة
> لشحنها فى سته ساعات ستحتاج 1200 ÷ 6 = 200 أى تيار أكبر من 200 أمبير
> من الصعب الحصول على 12 فولت 250 أمبير وهذا 3000 وات و للشحن سيكون المحول مثلا 15 فولت أى 15 × 250 = 4كيلو وات
> لو تستطيع الحصول على محول كهذا فالدايودات موجودة يمكنك استخدام محول 3 فاز مثلا



شكرا لك يا مهندس ماجد على الرد المفصل
لكن نحن لا نريد توليف قطع قد تعطينا نتائج غير مضمونة نحن نريد شراء عتاد يكون جاهز لهذا الغرض الا من بعض التعديلات
ماهو رايك لو اخذنا كم شاحن من السوق وربطناهم توازي هل تعتقد تفلح هذة الطريقة

وشكراء لك اخي ماجد وبانتضار ردك ورد الاخوة المهندسين الخبراء


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مارس 2012)

لو وجدت ما يعطى 250 أمبير فلا بأس


----------



## asdfornet (24 مارس 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> لو وجدت ما يعطى 250 أمبير فلا بأس




الم تفهم سؤالي سيدي الكريم؟

سوالي يقول --------->>> لو جمعنا عدة شواحن من ابو 30 امبير و50 امبير المتوفرة بكثرة في السوق وقمنا بربطهم على التوازي حتى يكون مجموع امبير الشواحن يفوق 300 امبير على سبيل المثال وبطريقة الجمع العادية هل تعتقد تفلح الطريقة وتقوم بشحن كمية البطاريات في صورتها المثلى؟

وشكراً لك على تجاوبك ​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مارس 2012)

أخى
فهمت سؤالك و كان ردى عليه تحديدا لأن
لو وجدت شواحن 50 أمبير ستشترى 6
ولو وجدت 100 ستشترى 3
وإن لم تجد سوى 20 أمبير ستشترى 10 
لهذا لا يكون منطقيا
لكن لا يفضل شراء قيم متنوعة و الأفضل أن تكون المجموعة لها نفس القيمة و من نفس النوع و الشركة المنتجة ليتوزع التيار بينهم بقدر الإمكان بالتساوى


----------



## asdfornet (25 مارس 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> فهمت سؤالك و كان ردى عليه تحديدا لأن
> لو وجدت شواحن 50 أمبير ستشترى 6
> ولو وجدت 100 ستشترى 3
> ...




اخي ماجد الذي باللون الاحمر في تعقيبك لم يتضح لي لذا ياليت تعيد تفسيرة لتتضح الفكرة

والذي قدرت افهم من تعقيبك انني استطيع شراء 6 شواحن من ابو 50 امبير من شركة واحدة واقوم بربطهم اولا مع بعض بطريقة توازي ثم اربطهم بكابلات البطاريات العشرين المرتبطة اصلا توازي وبهكذا سيتم الشحن بالطريقة المطلوبة والمستقرة
هل هكذا هو الصحيح

​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 مارس 2012)

لو ثمن الوحدات أكثر من ثمن محول واحد كبير قد يكون منطقيا أن تشترى محول واحد
كلا يجب أن توصل كل شاحن مستقلا بالبطاريات كما بالرسم و يراعى بقدر الإمكان أن يكون طول الكابلات واحد تقريبا حتى يتوزع التيار بالتساوى على الشواحن
إختلاف فطول السلك سيغير من مقاومة الكابل و بالتالى لن يتوزع التيار عليهم بالتساوى


----------

